# Welches Netzteil für 2070/2080 &quot;super&quot;



## Hocus (9. Juli 2019)

*Welches Netzteil für 2070/2080 "super"*

hallo zusammen

ich würde gerne endlich ne neue graka holen,und hab mich da auf die super-versionen der 2080 oder 2070 eingeschossen . aktuell nutze ich noch die 1070 und hab nur ein 550w NT verbaut .
hab gelesen ,die neuen karten brauchen wohl n bissl mehr saft und in der anzeige bei alternate steht --->
Stromversorgung
Durchschnittlicher Verbrauch215 WAnschlüsse1x 6-Pin-Stromanschluss, 1x 8-Pin (6+2) Stromanschlussbenötigte Netzteilleistungmin. 650 W



heißt das ich brauch jetzt echt noch ein neues netzteil oder les ich da falsch?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2019)

Kennst du das genaue Modell Deines Netzteils? Was hast du ansonsten noch für Hardware?

Es ist so, dass die "benötigten" Angaben weit übertrieben sind, sofern man kein "Billignetzteil" hat. Denn ein NoName-Modell mit zB 550W hat eventuell nicht genug Power für die Grafikkarte, vor allem wenn noch eine starke CPU dazukommt - aber ein 450W-Netzteil eines Markenherstellers würde wiederum reichen. Damit die Leute mit "Billignetzteil" nicht in die Röhre schauen, wird daher gerne beim Wattwert unnötig hoch gegriffen, was die "benötigte" Leistung angeht.

Wenn du ein halbwegs ordentliches 550W-Netzteil hast, das auch noch sowieso zwei PCIe-Stecker mit je 6/8-Pins hat, müsste es an sich reichen.


----------



## Hocus (9. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kennst du das genaue Modell Deines Netzteils? Was hast du ansonsten noch für Hardware?
> 
> Es ist so, dass die "benötigten" Angaben weit übertrieben sind, sofern man kein "Billignetzteil" hat. Denn ein NoName-Modell mit zB 550W hat eventuell nicht genug Power für die Grafikkarte, vor allem wenn noch eine starke CPU dazukommt - aber ein 450W-Netzteil eines Markenherstellers würde wiederum reichen. Damit die Leute mit "Billignetzteil" nicht in die Röhre schauen, wird daher gerne beim Wattwert unnötig hoch gegriffen, was die "benötigte" Leistung angeht.
> 
> Wenn du ein halbwegs ordentliches 550W-Netzteil hast, das auch noch sowieso zwei PCIe-Stecker mit je 6/8-Pins hat, müsste es an sich reichen.



hallöchen,,das netzteil is ein 550w von coba .cpu/i7 8700k mit z370 mainboard  und 16gb ddr4 . dazu noch zwei drei externe ssd-platten .
 mit der 1070 hab ich keine probleme bisher

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-CS-550-IT-Non-Modular-80--Bronze_812747.html


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2019)

Hocus schrieb:


> hallöchen,,das netzteil is ein 550w von coba .cpu/i7 8700k mit z370 mainboard  und 16gb ddr4 . dazu noch zwei drei externe ssd-platten .
> mit der 1070 hab ich keine probleme bisher
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-CS-550-IT-Non-Modular-80--Bronze_812747.html



Das ist nicht das allerbeste, aber auch kein schlechtes Modell. Es hat zwei getrennte 12V-Leitungen und die nötigen zwei Stecker für PCIe. Es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn das Netzteil NICHT reichen sollte. So ein PC wie Deiner plus einer Grafikkarte, die nicht nur 150W wie die GTX 1070, sondern eher 200-250W für sich verbraucht, frisst in der Summe maximal 400W.

Falls du trotzdem ein neues Netzteil willst, dann reichen 500W "Markenmodell" mit 80Plus Silver oder Gold für 50-70€, aber das lohnt sich eigentlich nur, wenn du den PC sehr lange am Tag an hast. Hier gab es neulich auch ein Special zu Strom+Netzteilen mit einer Netzteil-Marktübersicht: https://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-The...-Gaming-PC-Netzteile-Marktuebersicht-1288183/


----------



## Hocus (9. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das allerbeste, aber auch kein schlechtes Modell. Es hat zwei getrennte 12V-Leitungen und die nötigen zwei Stecker für PCIe. Es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn das Netzteil NICHT reichen sollte. So ein PC wie Deiner plus einer Grafikkarte, die nicht nur 150W wie die GTX 1070, sondern eher 200-250W für sich verbraucht, frisst in der Summe maximal 400W.
> 
> Falls du trotzdem ein neues Netzteil willst, dann reichen 500W "Markenmodell" mit 80Plus Silver oder Gold für 50-70€, aber das lohnt sich eigentlich nur, wenn du den PC sehr lange am Tag an hast. Hier gab es neulich auch ein Special zu Strom+Netzteilen mit einer Netzteil-Marktübersicht: https://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-The...-Gaming-PC-Netzteile-Marktuebersicht-1288183/



ja der läuft schon recht lang,,im grunde den ganzen tag . na mal schauen,,ich werd es wohl erst mal ausprobieren. und meinst du die 2070 und 80 nehmen sich am ende viel?  hätte eigentlich lieber letztere


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2019)

Hocus schrieb:


> ja der läuft schon recht lang,,im grunde den ganzen tag . na mal schauen,,ich werd es wohl erst mal ausprobieren. und meinst du die 2070 und 80 nehmen sich am ende viel?  hätte eigentlich lieber letztere


 Da würde ich erst Tests der 2080 abwarten, das kann man ansonsten pauschal nicht sagen.  

Die RTX 2070 Super ist zB 50% schneller als Deine GTX 1070, aber auch 100 Euro teurer als die RTX 2070, das sind ca 23% mehr - aber sie ist "nur" 17% schneller als die normale 2070. Die normale RTX 2080 wiederum ist nur 10% schneller als die RTX 2070 Super, aber 20% teurer. Wenn die 2080 Super dann vlt sogar 30% teurer ist, aber "nur" 15% schneller, dann wäre das meiner Meinung nach viel zu teuer. 


Netzteil: Wenn Dein PC sehr lange am Tag an ist, dann lohnt sich ein Netzteil mit guter Effizienz für 60-80€.  Ich würde zB ein be quiet! Pure Power 11 mit 500 Watt nehmen, das gibt es ab ca 60€, und mit modularen Kabeln 10-20€ teurer (da ist dann noch ein CM im Namen drin)


----------



## Hocus (9. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da würde ich erst Tests der 2080 abwarten, das kann man ansonsten pauschal nicht sagen.
> 
> Die RTX 2070 Super ist zB 50% schneller als Deine GTX 1070, aber auch 100 Euro teurer als die RTX 2070, das sind ca 23% mehr - aber sie ist "nur" 17% schneller als die normale 2070. Die normale RTX 2080 wiederum ist nur 10% schneller als die RTX 2070 Super, aber 20% teurer. Wenn die 2080 Super dann vlt sogar 30% teurer ist, aber "nur" 15% schneller, dann wäre das meiner Meinung nach viel zu teuer.
> 
> ...



also würdest du auch eher zur 2070 s tendieren?wollte halt n ordentlichen sprung  ,und auch ne zeit lang ruhe haben .. ich wechsel eigentlich immer wenn in FHD keine 60 fps mehr bei ultrasettings gegeben sind.wenn die 2080 s dann vieleicht noch mal 15-20% schneller als die 70 is,,wär mir das schon mehr kohle wert..20 % mehr leistung heißt doch im umkehrschluss n jahr länger ruhe

bei nvidia selbst kann man sich vormerken lassen,,da wird ein preis von 729 aufgerufen,für die 2080 s und wenn die am ende noch mal im schnitt zwanzig fps bringt,fänd ich das eigentlich schon ordentlich


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2019)

Hocus schrieb:


> also würdest du auch eher zur 2070 s tendieren?wollte halt n ordentlichen sprung  ,und auch ne zeit lang ruhe haben .. ich wechsel eigentlich immer wenn in FHD keine 60 fps mehr bei ultrasettings gegeben sind.wenn die 2080 s dann vieleicht noch mal 15-20% schneller als die 70 is,,wär mir das schon mehr kohle wert..20 % mehr leistung heißt doch im umkehrschluss n jahr länger ruhe


 Die Frage ist dann halt der Preis und die Mehrleistung. Nehmen wir an, dass du zB 750€ bezahlen musst für eine 2080 Super anstatt 500€ für die 2070 Super und hast dann zB 3 Jahre 60 FPS statt nur 2 Jahre. Dann ist das zwar schön gut - aber wenn du die 2070 Super nimmst und nach "nur" 2 Jahren von den gesparten 250€ und dem, was die 2070 Super noch gebraucht bringt, dann eine neue Karte kaufst die, schneller als eine 2080 Super ist: wäre das nicht besser? Das Tauschen der Karte ist ja schnell gemacht.

Das aber nur als Denkanstoß - wenn es Dir die Sache wert ist, kauf ruhig die 2080 Super.


----------



## Hocus (10. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Frage ist dann halt der Preis und die Mehrleistung. Nehmen wir an, dass du zB 750€ bezahlen musst für eine 2080 Super anstatt 500€ für die 2070 Super und hast dann zB 3 Jahre 60 FPS statt nur 2 Jahre. Dann ist das zwar schön gut - aber wenn du die 2070 Super nimmst und nach "nur" 2 Jahren von den gesparten 250€ und dem, was die 2070 Super noch gebraucht bringt, dann eine neue Karte kaufst die, schneller als eine 2080 Super ist: wäre das nicht besser? Das Tauschen der Karte ist ja schnell gemacht.
> 
> Das aber nur als Denkanstoß - wenn es Dir die Sache wert ist, kauf ruhig die 2080 Super.



die alte karte bekommt immer meine frau,,von daher kann ich die nich mehr versetzen 

hab mir jetzt noch mal die verschiedenen modelle der karten angeschaut,und hab gelesen dass zb die MSI super ventus OC bis zu 375w unter last zieht...denke ich werd dann doch lieber n neues netzteil verbauen....was sagst du zu diesem hier ? ---> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...raight-Power-11-Modular-80--Gold_1223021.html


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2019)

Hocus schrieb:


> die alte karte bekommt immer meine frau,,von daher kann ich die nich mehr versetzen


 ja gut, es sind dann halt XY Euro gespartes Geld, da man für die Frau keine Karte kaufen muss  



> hab mir jetzt noch mal die verschiedenen modelle der karten angeschaut,und hab gelesen dass zb die MSI super ventus OC bis zu 375w unter last zieht...denke ich werd dann doch lieber n neues netzteil verbauen....was sagst du zu diesem hier ? ---> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...raight-Power-11-Modular-80--Gold_1223021.html



Hast du da einen Link zum Test? Das hört sich nämlich eher so an, als wären mit 375W der ganze PC gemeint - nicht alle Redaktionen können NUR die Grafikkarte messen. Oder was auch sein kann: Der Tester hat einfach zusammengerechnet, was die Karte theoretisch ziehen KÖNNTE, denn vom PCIe-Slot sind es bis zu 75W, pro 8Pin-Stecker maximal 150W, das wären 375W. Es ist aber nie so, dass eine Karte auch so viel Strom zieht, nur weil die Kabel und der Slot das theoretisch hergeben.

MSI selbst gibt 215W TDP an - das ist nicht exakt der Verbraucht, aber es ist der Wattwert, den die Kühler MAXIMAL bewältigen müssen, d.h. viel mehr Watt an Stromverbrauch sollten es nicht sein.


----------



## Hocus (10. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja gut, es sind dann halt XY Euro gespartes Geld, da man für die Frau keine Karte kaufen muss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne hab den grad leider nich zur hand...


eigentlich könnt ich es doch einfach ausprobieren ob es klappt oder nich oder?kaputt gehen kann doch nichts denk ich. entweder es reicht und es läuft oder er schaltet einfach ab ...lieg ich da richtig?

der supp von mindfactory hat mir dieses NT hier empfohlen  https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...eil-RM650X-ATX-Modular--80-Gold-_1259161.html


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2019)

Hocus schrieb:


> ne hab den grad leider nich zur hand...
> 
> 
> eigentlich könnt ich es doch einfach ausprobieren ob es klappt oder nich oder?kaputt gehen kann doch nichts denk ich. entweder es reicht und es läuft oder er schaltet einfach ab ...lieg ich da richtig?


 ja, korrekt. ODER die Karte taktet geringer - das kann man mit Tools dann beobachten. 




> der supp von mindfactory hat mir dieses NT hier empfohlen  https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...eil-RM650X-ATX-Modular--80-Gold-_1259161.html


 Das wäre meiner Meinung nach übertrieben.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Juli 2019)

Ich verlinke hier einfach mal diesen, wie ich finde, recht informativen Grundlagenartikel zu Netzteilen:

https://www.hardwareschotte.de/magazin/PC-Netzteile-Kaufberatung-a41353


----------



## Hocus (10. Juli 2019)

danke euch beiden,,werd mich mal n bissl reinlesen. is warscheinlich eh nich so clever direkt eine der neuen karten zu kaufen,.werd mal noch zwei drei wochen abwarten was bis dahin so kommt


----------



## Hocus (11. Juli 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich verlinke hier einfach mal diesen, wie ich finde, recht informativen Grundlagenartikel zu Netzteilen:
> 
> https://www.hardwareschotte.de/magazin/PC-Netzteile-Kaufberatung-a41353



kurze frage noch,,,hab mir jetzt das hier ausgesucht um ein wenig spielraum zu haben..das is doch ansich gut oder? https://www.alternate.de/Corsair/TX750M-PC-Netzteil/html/product/1334592?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2019)

Hocus schrieb:


> kurze frage noch,,,hab mir jetzt das hier ausgesucht um ein wenig spielraum zu haben..das is doch ansich gut oder? https://www.alternate.de/Corsair/TX750M-PC-Netzteil/html/product/1334592?


 massiv übertrieben, außer du willst zwei RTX 2080 (Ti) einbauen.


----------



## Hocus (12. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> massiv übertrieben, außer du willst zwei RTX 2080 (Ti) einbauen.



zur zeit nich,,aber ich will nich wieder was kaufen was genau passt ,nur um dann in zwei jahren festzustellen,dass es für neuere aufgaben wieder nich reicht..is ja jetzt auch nich soo ne mega summe .

hab mir jetzt das nt + die 2070 von palit bestellt...von denen hab ich auch die 1070,und mit der war ich eigentlich zufrieden


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juli 2019)

Falscher Thread.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2019)

Hocus schrieb:


> zur zeit nich,,aber ich will nich wieder was kaufen was genau passt ,nur um dann in zwei jahren festzustellen,dass es für neuere aufgaben wieder nich reicht..is ja jetzt auch nich soo ne mega summe .


 Was heißt "wieder nicht" ? Das alte hätte ja auch gereicht, es ist nur (auch damals schon) ein nicht besonders effiizientes Modell, so dass ein Umstieg sich lohnt, da du den PC lange pro Tag an hast. 500-550W würden aber auch für einen extrem starken PC reichen, zumal diese Wattangaben bei teuren Netzteilen nur die "empfohlene Dauerbelastung" sind - für Leistungsspitzen leisten solche Modelle auch locker 10-15% mehr. 

Aber wenn Du Dir zu unsicher bist und Dich ein Aufpreis von 20€ nicht stört, dann ist das NT ok.


----------



## mauhdl (17. August 2019)

Hallo 
Ich wollte fragen ob man diese Netzteil (EVGA 750 GQ, 80+ GOLD 750W, Semi Modular, EVGA ECO Mode) noch verwenden kann habe es gestern neu bekommen und möchte es für mein neues System verwenden


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2019)

mauhdl schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich wollte fragen ob man diese Netzteil (EVGA 750 GQ, 80+ GOLD 750W, Semi Modular, EVGA ECO Mode) noch verwenden kann habe es gestern neu bekommen und möchte es für mein neues System verwenden



Es spricht nichts dagegen, außer dass es vlt etwas mehr Strom verbraucht als ein zum System passenderes Modell. Das 750W-Netzteil wird halt selbst bei voller Last nur bei um die 50-60% Auslastung sein, und da sind viele Netzteile nicht so effizient wie bei 70-90% Auslastung. Ein 500W-Modell wäre halt eher 70-80% ausgelastet. Aber da das EVGA "Gold" ist, dürfte es sich trotzdem nur um wenige Watt handeln.


----------



## mauhdl (17. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es spricht nichts dagegen, außer dass es vlt etwas mehr Strom verbraucht als ein zum System passenderes Modell. Das 750W-Netzteil wird halt selbst bei voller Last nur bei um die 50-60% Auslastung sein, und da sind viele Netzteile nicht so effizient wie bei 70-90% Auslastung. Ein 500W-Modell wäre halt eher 70-80% ausgelastet. Aber da das EVGA "Gold" ist, dürfte es sich trotzdem nur um wenige Watt handeln.



Ok danke für die Antwort 
Aber was ich eigentlich meinte ist das es ja von 2015 oder so ist allso schon älters Modell


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2019)

mauhdl schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Antwort
> Aber was ich eigentlich meinte ist das es ja von 2015 oder so ist allso schon älters Modell


 Das ist völlig egal. Deutlich besser als "Gold" sind auch moderneste Platin/Titanium-Modelle nicht. Und falls das Netzteil 4 Jahre in Betrieb war: dann wird es ein wenig "nachgelassen" haben, ist aber immer noch mehr als gut genug


----------

